# 6/12/08 report with pics



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I posted earlier this week with a pic of my 10-yr old daughter and a nice king that she caught. Headed out this morning with my wife and our 8 yr old son to try to get them on some kings. Stopped and picked up cigs at the bait boat and started freelining cigs just east of #1 buoy. Drag was screaming within about 10 minutes and our son was on the deck reeling in a nice king. After a little longer and no more strikes, we headed out about 4 more miles and picked up one lane snapper and another king while reeling a cig up from the bottom (nice surprise). Storm cell began developing to the south so we began trolling north and watching the clouds. My wife caught a 20lb cobia that hit one our dusters, then our boy picked up a bonita. All in all a good day. Tomorrow is our last day in town and we plan to try the same thing again in the morning. Headed out shortly to try to pick up some flounder.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a nice day on the water. Glad the family had a good time. :bowdown


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome! not beats a day on the water catching fish with the family. great job nice pic's.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Good job on the cobia :hungry


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Enjoy: I wish you well tomorrow also.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch:clap good tosee family fishing together!!!:clap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice cobe, congrats on the good trip.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Kingfish.Nice ling.Days like that will make for a lots of memories.Enjoy your stay.:takephoto:bowdown


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and thanks for sharing...hope you guys have a good one tomorrow and from the looks of things you will...


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clapnice job,only thing better than spending time with your family, is spending time with your family on the water.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report - looks like y'all had a fun and productive day.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report..congrats!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Fantastic proud of everyone. I don't think that boy could smile any brighter.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap to you and your family! Nice catch!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice catch !!!!!!!!! :clap:clap

Scott


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Family and fishing dont get no better.:clap


----------

